# 2014 Outback 310Tb Roof



## bubabootie (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey folks!

I tried searching for this in the forum and didn't find a similar thread. Does anyone know which type of roof is on the 2014 Outback 310TB? I have a seal that is ripped (covered with field expedient tape, thanks Camping world) and another that is fixing to go. I called the dealership and he said just to "get a self leveling caulk and put it on" but didn't get specific. Does anyone have any tips for replacing roof seals?

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Your dealership was referring to Dicor self leveling lap sealant which can be purchased at any RV parts place and possibly even at Walmart in the RV supply section. You could probably find thousands of videos on the tube on how to install it, but this one is from the manufacture of the product. Good Luck!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Dicor for sure. Good stuff when applied properly. A good link.Easy as it gets


----------



## bubabootie (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

bubabootie said:


> Thanks folks!


Is this an issue from the factory ? or have you rubbed up againts some tree limbs ect.Did you put the tape on ? Or was it there when you purchased the unit ? Sounds odd to me, But if you rubbed something then makes sence. I would be looking very closely at interior water damage.or swelled roof sheeting to start before just putting more Dicor on


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Your roof membrane is Ethylene Propylene Diene Terpolymer (EPDM) material.

I am unsure why the acronym isn't EPDT but none the less it is what is on your roof! :dunno:

The material is THE best there is for RV applications. Just follow normal washing routines and keep an eye on your Dicor seals. The link below gives soem outstanding information on EPDM

http://www.epdmroofs.org/what-is-epdm/faqs/general-questions

Good luck

Leigh


----------



## bubabootie (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks Leigh, I have been wondering what the material was since that makes a difference on the sealing material


----------

